# Flow bindings



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Bump, any comments?

Which bindings would you guys suggest to me? Thanks.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

I do alot of park stuff too so i was thinking about some ride contrabands but im interested in what people have to say about the flows...


----------



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Yea same bro.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I would avoid any Flow bindings below the M9s. The Flites are a good introduction to Flow binding tech, but you'll be left wanting more. They are just entry level Flow bindings.

I don't jib at all so I can't tell you how they perform there. I do however do presses and butters on the slopes. My Flows do just fine. I ride the NXT-FSE. Great pair of bindings.

Curious, why are you interested in Flow bindings for jibbing? Is it the quick entry?

You have to keep in mind that Flow bindings feel different from traditional strap ones. It does take a little getting used to at first. The biggest benefit of Flows is the pressure points or lack thereof. I have virtually 0 foot fatigue when in my Flows. I have rode some very comfy traditional bindings, but they always give me some sort of foot pain after long sessions.

M9 or M9SE is good for a middle of the road price

NXT ATSE or FSE are even better.


----------



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, thanks a lot man. I'm mostly just looking for a great binding for all around that will hold up nice, for a good price. I was looking at the M9, and some other brands like Burton, Rome, Ride, Union, so on...any other bindings that would be solid for park, and all around mountain riding? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Flows are still a great choice, but since speed entry or foot fatigue isn't your biggest concern, I'd recommend something else.

Rome 390s will suit your needs perfectly.

Ride Deltas are another excellent choice.

Also consider K2 Auto Uprise. Pretty solid bindings that offer the feel of traditional straps, but with quick strapping.

Snowboard Bindings


----------



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the heads up man! How would the Burton Freestyle/mission/customs be? Or should I stay away from them? Thanks.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm really the wrong guy to ask about Burton bindings. I have long hated their bindings, even though I rock their boards and clothes. However, I did like a couple of their 2011 bindings. The cobrasharks and restricted Malavitas were awesome. Since you don't have a Burton ICS board, the Cobrasharks would be good.

Burton Bindings

The Cobrsharks were comfy. I didn't really notice that the wing on them made any big difference other than adding comfort.


----------



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Sweet thanks.


----------

